# Please help me with my Silver King Wingbar.



## Whizzerpro (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi.  I need to know wich parts are not correct for my Silver King Wingbar.  It's my first Silver King bicycle and i don't know the correct parts for this bicycle and I need to know the year in wich this one was built.  Any help will be appreciate.  Thanks.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 30, 2019)

neat bike!   CWC sprocket, aftermarket fenders... wrong light, wrong saddle, wrong bars and stem....
they had a unique headlight to the model and the Troxel streamlined toolbox saddle typically...
still...what you have there looks like a very good start!

I'm sure the big SilverKing fans will chime in with more specific details....


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 30, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> neat bike!   CWC sprocket, aftermarket fenders... wrong light, wrong saddle, wrong bars and stem....
> they had a unique headlight to the model and the Troxel streamlined toolbox saddle typically...
> still...what you have there looks like a very good start!
> 
> I'm sure the big SilverKing fans will chime in with more specific details....



Thanks for the information.  I'll be looking for the parts needed to complete this bike.  It's my new project.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2019)

I've got a saddle for sale.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/og-mens-toolbox-saddle.143250/


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2019)

Like Bob said its a good start. There's some sweet parts like the wheels and tires but overall I think there's more wrong than right here. It does look nice though!


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 31, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Like Bob said its a good start. There's some sweet parts like the wheels and tires but overall I think there's more wrong than right here. It does look nice though!



Thanks.  My journey has begun to restore it.  Hahaha.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 31, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> neat bike!   CWC sprocket, aftermarket fenders... wrong light, wrong saddle, wrong bars and stem....
> they had a unique headlight to the model and the Troxel streamlined toolbox saddle typically...
> still...what you have there looks like a very good start!
> 
> I'm sure the big SilverKing fans will chime in with more specific details....



Excuse me Bob.  What means CWC?


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Aug 31, 2019)

That is a real pretty ride you have there!  Looks fantastic!  One thing I think we should always remember is that, although as old bike people we strive for as close to originality as possible with our rides and restorations, sometimes the most important thing is the fact that the bike is even still on the road, and that it simply looks good.  Sometimes that is what really matters.  So, even if you have a number of parts on the bike that might not be 100% correct/original to it, so long as it looks pretty well close and you the owner are satisfied with it, then you need not necessarily worry about some of the smaller things.  That's how I look at it, being that I'm not totally a perfectionist.  I try to be though when it comes to bikes.  I think your ride looks good just how it is!


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 31, 2019)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> That is a real pretty ride you have there!  Looks fantastic!  One thing I think we should always remember is that, although as old bike people we strive for as close to originality as possible with our rides and restorations, sometimes the most important thing is the fact that the bike is even still on the road, and that it simply looks good.  Sometimes that is what really matters.  So, even if you have a number of parts on the bike that might not be 100% correct/original to it, so long as it looks pretty well close and you the owner are satisfied with it, then you need not necessarily worry about some of the smaller things.  That's how I look at it, being that I'm not totally a perfectionist.  I try to be though when it comes to bikes.  I think your ride looks good just how it is!



Thanks.  I understand your point and it's true but I like to see the old bikes as original as possible.  I'm going to try to restore it.  Wish me luck.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 31, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Thanks.  I understand your point and it's true but I like to see the old bikes as original as possible.  I'm going to try to restore it.  Wish me luck.  [/QUO



heres one with mostly right parts


----------



## tech549 (Aug 31, 2019)

looks like there are some truss rods and saddle for sale right now ,should check them out .


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Aug 31, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Thanks.  I understand your point and it's true but I like to see the old bikes as original as possible.  I'm going to try to restore it.  Wish me luck.




Absolutely!  I wish you the best of luck.  I'm in the same boat too I think ;   I like to have them as close to original as possible {especially when I can do it without breaking the bank!}.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 31, 2019)

tech549 said:


> looks like there are some truss rods and saddle for sale right now ,should check them out .



Thanks.  I'll be looking.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 31, 2019)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> Absolutely!  I wish you the best of luck.  I'm in the same boat too I think ;   I like to have them as close to original as possible {especially when I can do it without breaking the bank!}.



Hahaha.  My pocket is starting to break.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Aug 31, 2019)

tech549 said:


> heres one with mostly right partsView attachment 1055968



Nice looking bicycle.  The original handlebar is made of aluminum too?


----------



## Whizzerpro (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm looking for original parts for my Silver King Wingbar bicycle (Troxel toolbox saddle, fenders with braces, truss rods, stem, handlebar, delta horn light and rear tail light).  Thanks.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 21, 2019)

@Balloonatic, @piercer_99.  What do you think about my Wingbar project now?  Does it looks better?  I hope so.  I'm near to finish it.  Thanks to all that nice person who help me to find the parts needed.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 21, 2019)

What do you think about this modification.  I did it but I don't think i'm going to make another one.  It was so hard to make it.  I did the upper fin and the modifications to the prewar torpedo.  It's not perfect but i like it.  Better than nothing.


----------



## littleman (Oct 21, 2019)

Very nice looking bike


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 21, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> @Balloonatic, @piercer_99.  What do you think about my Wingbar project now?  Does it looks better?  I hope so.  I'm near to finish it.  Thanks to all that nice person who help me to find the parts needed.
> 
> View attachment 1082908





Rudy,  your bike is beautiful.  Great job.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 23, 2019)

littleman said:


> Very nice looking bike



Thanks...


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 23, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Rudy,  your bike is beautiful.  Great job.



Thanks Pierce.  You help me a lot to with this project.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 24, 2019)

Good job on the light


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow! Nice job on the light Rudy, looks great! The bike came out very nice, I can't wait to see it with the light and fenders done up. Are you going to plate the fenders and light or paint them the metallic blue?

Congratulations, it looks great!


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 25, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Good job on the light



Thanks.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 25, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Wow! Nice job on the light Rudy, looks great! The bike came out very nice, I can't wait to see it with the light and fenders done up. Are you going to plate the fenders and light or paint them the metallic blue?
> 
> Congratulations, it looks great!



Thanks Justin.  It was not an easy job but it worth it.  I'm going to paint the fenders metallic blue.  I'm desperated to see it finished.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 25, 2019)

That will look great! Please be sure to post photos when it's finished?


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking better now and working on detail now.  I like it how it looks right now.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 12, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Looking better now and working on detail now.  I like it how it looks right now.  View attachment 1094918



Hi looking very nice bike skw!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 12, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Looking better now and working on detail now.  I like it how it looks right now.  View attachment 1094918



Stunning!!  SUPER NICE!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 12, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Excuse me Bob.  What means CWC?



Cleveland Welding Company.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Looking better now and working on detail now.  I like it how it looks right now.  View attachment 1094918





muy hermoso


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 12, 2019)

I think some " Fancy Photography "   is in order here.      Get in a Some dark area...................... with only the dimmest light going.............Snap a few photo's ............That would look Sinister !!!         What a Cool Bike !       The Torpedo Light Rules !      Good Work !


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 12, 2019)

Need pix of the "camera" or chain guard side!


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

Here are more pictures of my project Wingbar.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

More details


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hi looking very nice bike skw!



Thanks.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Need pix of the "camera" or chain guard side!



Hi Justin.  I took pictures from everywhere.  Thanks for your help.  It's going to look better with something you have for me.  Hahahaha.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Stunning!!  SUPER NICE!!!



Thanks.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cleveland Welding Company.



Thanks.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> muy hermoso



Oh yessss.  Thanks Pierce.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 12, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> More details
> 
> View attachment 1095121
> 
> ...



Congrats whizzer pro  looking good!


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I think some " Fancy Photography "   is in order here.      Get in a Some dark area...................... with only the dimmest light going.............Snap a few photo's ............That would look Sinister !!!         What a Cool Bike !       The Torpedo Light Rules !      Good Work !



Thanks.  I'm going to try that.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> Congrats whizzer pro  looking good!



Thanks Manuel.  I'm trying my best on it.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

Please, I need an advice here.  I need to know what it's used to attach the flexible tube from the battery pack to the fender.  I got no idea how this part looks like.  I'll appreciate if someone has pictures from it to share with me.  Thanks.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Please, I need an advice here.  I need to know what it's used to attach the flexible tube from the battery pack to the fender.  I got no idea how this part looks like.  I'll appreciate if someone has pictures from it to share with me.  Thanks.





It is a piece of flexible conduit.

Similar to this for sale on ebay, this auction is ending soon.

You can also use old pay phone handset conduit, which this may be.









						1928 to 1931 Indian Motorcycle 101 Scout Conduit for One Tail Light Wire  | eBay
					

1928 to 1931101 Scout conduit for one tail light wire. Conduit is 36 1/2" long. This is very close to the original size. stainless steel.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

here is another one, it is much shorter though.









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

My mistake,
I misunderstood, and just realized that you have the conduit.

You will need a bushing, to go inside the hole, it is soft rubber and will hold the conduit from falling out from the pressure of the rubber on the conduit.

You may be able to find something that would work at an auto supply store.

Like this








						Ron Francis Wiring GA20 Ron Francis Wiring Expandable Firewall Grommets | Summit Racing
					

Free Shipping - Ron Francis Wiring Expandable Firewall Grommets with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Firewall Grommets at Summit Racing.




					www.summitracing.com


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 12, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> My mistake,
> I misunderstood, and just realized that you have the conduit.
> 
> You will need a bushing, to go inside the hole, it is soft rubber and will hold the conduit from falling out from the pressure of the rubber on the conduit.
> ...



Thanks Pierce.  That's what i need.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm not hanging my boxing gloves on the raspberry reflector of 1''.  I know it will appear soon or later.  Never lose HOPE.


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 13, 2019)

Those bars and stem polished up nicely. Looks good.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Nov 13, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> Those bars and stem polished up nicely. Looks good.






STRADALITE said:


> Those bars and stem polished up nicely. Looks good.



Thank you Josh.  I appreciate your help finding both of them.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Dec 6, 2019)

Almost done.  What do you think?  It looks better now?


----------



## Whizzerpro (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks a lot to all those super nice and kind people who help me with this Wingbar.  Blessings.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 6, 2019)

wow!

that is beautiful Rudy.   Congratulations.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Dec 11, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> wow!
> 
> that is beautiful Rudy.   Congratulations.



Thanks Pierce.  Almost done.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Apr 18, 2020)

Finally my Wingbar seat has a raspberry reflector. Thank you Robert Riley.


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 18, 2020)

Whizzerpro said:


> Finally my Wingbar seat has a raspberry reflector. Thank you Robert Riley.
> 
> View attachment 1176818
> 
> ...



I'm glad you found it! Looks great.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 19, 2020)

Whizzerpro said:


> Here are more pictures of my project Wingbar.
> 
> View attachment 1095087
> 
> ...



What a cool assed bike. What year and where did you find such a treasure? Enjoy and Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Apr 19, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What a cool assed bike. What year and where did you find such a treasure? Enjoy and Ride on. Razin.



Hi Razin.  This Silverking Wingbar is from 1937. I bought the bike with some missing parts but I found basically every part needed to complete it. I spend a lot of money but the bike worth it.  This was the bike before.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 19, 2020)

Whizzerpro said:


> Almost done.  What do you think?  It looks better now?
> 
> View attachment 1106426
> 
> ...



that is one badass ride!!!! awesome job!!


----------



## Whizzerpro (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you. The only thing needed now is to replate  some parts.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 27, 2020)

Bike looks really great, you can buy the proper tail light lens from Mike. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=392777695482


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 27, 2020)

@Whizzerpro  a Beautiful Work of Art & the Blue fenders topped off with the light jus' grabs your eyes !


----------

